# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #8266 Warlock, Αγίου Μελετιου Αχαρνών

## Vagan

*Warlock (#8266)*


http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8266
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8266

*ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ*
Intel PC Celeron2800,512RAM,CF,MT
4xCM9 ATHEROS MINIPCI 802.11A/B/G (2 ελεύθερα προς το παρόν)
D-Link 2000+ AP

*Link*
Wizard (#8245)
ESSID awmn-8245-8266
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: (5500)

*Link*
Ithaca-1 (#9486)
ESSID awmn-8266-9486
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: (5600)

*Link*
GOUNARA (#10130)
ESSID awmn-10130-8266
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: (5700)

*Link*
SENIUS (#10636)
ESSID awmn-10636-8266
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: (5220)

*Link*
SV1GFU (#4272)
ESSID awmn-4272-8266
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: (5385)

*Link*
FENGI1 (#12088)
ESSID awmn 12088-8266
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: 

*Link*
ARIES_MANOS (#577)
ESSID awmn 577-8266
FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 27DBI (5GHZ)
IEE 802.11a
Channel: (5440)

*Clients*
dave (#11573)
kox (#11839) 
chrislygd (#12447)
Rueice (#12249) 
k0stas (#12730) 
kosko (#12214) 

Ψάχνομαι και για άλλα links... όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει

----------


## ntrits

Μόλις ολοκληρώθηκε το link Warlock-Gounara. (ισχύς 7-8 -65db)

Αντε καλορίζικο και καλό traffic!!!!!!

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια σε αυτη την απόσταση επρεπε να παιζει πολύ καλύτερα και με μηδέν
ισχυ εφοσον εχετε 80αρια πιατα και απο τις δυο μεριες  ::  
Για κοιταχτε λιγο την στοχευση σας.... 
Καλορίζικο... αν και δεν καταλαβαινω την χρηση του Link αυτού
πως εξυπηρετει το δίκτυο ενα link που περνα πανω απο 5 κομβους
είμαστε αρκετα κοντα όλοι και υπάρχουν αρκετα link που 
πρέπει να γίνουν και δεν εχουν γινει ξανασκευτείτε το....

----------


## Vagan

Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνομαι κουραστικός.... έχω ποστάρει αρκετές φορές ότι έχω ελεύθερα ifs και θέλλω να κάνω BB Links. 

Δεν άκουσα από κανέναν: Έλα να κανουμε link εμείς οι δύο. Ψάχνω και εγά λοιπον να βγώ όσο αποτελεσματικότερα μπορώ. 

Τώρα...αν θελεις να σπάσουμε κάποιο link και να βάλουμε ενδιάμεσους... πρότεινέ το όπως έχω ζητήσει. 

Έλα στην συνάντηση το άλλο Σαββατοκύριακο και πες την γνώμη σου. 

Δεν προσπαθώ να δημιουργήσω κανένα πρόβλημα  ::  

Έχεις εναλλακτική πρόταση... θα χαρώ να την ακούσω....

----------


## panoz

Συγκεκριμένα ο Βαγγέλης θα χαρεί πάρα πολύ να ακούσει εναλλακτικές προτάσεις! έχει απίστευτη ταράτσα και αξιοζήλευτη οπτική! κρίμα είναι να μείνει ανεκμετάλλευτη!

----------


## ntrits

Επίσης ο Θανάσης (gounara) έχει ολη την αθηνα πιάτο από τον ουρανοξυστη στη χαλκιδος!

----------


## Vagan

Δεν κοιμάτε κανεις βλέπω.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Γιατί δε μπορούμε να συνεργαστούμε;

Το χειρότερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να "πατάει" ο ένας τα link του άλλου. Ακόμη και με 0dbm ισχύ είναι αρκετή για και θα δημιουργει θόρυβο στους υπόλοιπους κόμβους στην ίδια ευθεία.

Θα ανεβάσουμε κι εμείς ισχύ για να ανταπεξέλθουμε και θα πάμε όλοι κατά διαόλου.

----------


## Vagan

Ευπρόσδεκτες όποιες προτάσεις. Όπως είπα.. έλα να τα πούμε. Αν δεν θέλεις ομαδικές συναντήσεις, πες μου και κανονίζουμε ραντεβού. Εγώ είμαι και παραμένω ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις και συνεργασίες....

----------


## manoskol

> Επίσης ο Θανάσης (gounara) έχει ολη την αθηνα πιάτο από τον ουρανοξυστη στη χαλκιδος!


Καταρχην για τον gounara δεν εχει ανεβάσει κεραιές στην ταρατσα...
είναι στο μπαλκονι (καποιος να με διαψευσει)
αυτο και μονο κανει τον κομβο μονοδιαστατο... ουτε καν βλέπει τον
Βασίλη.... που ειναι διπλα....
Vagan ειναι πολυ απλο για τους αλους να ανεβασουν ισχυ και το 
μακρυνοτερο link αναγκαστικα πεθαινει...
Οσο αφορα το link badge-sotirisk σου λέω το εξεις αν εχεις mikrotik
εσυ ξέχνα το να μπεις ενδιαμεσος καθως τα παιδια εχουν και οι δυο linux
και το link τους παιζει 35 mbit tcp... με εσενα ενδιαμεσα θα είχαν 2
25 mbit links ...δυστυχώς ετσι ειναι.. αν εχεις linux προχαράμε σε αυτο
αν εχεις mt τοτε δοκιμασε σε αλλους κόμβους... ή κάνε λιγο υπομονη
όπως κάναμε ολοι μας.... δεν θα το μετανιωσεις
Μην κανετε link πανω απο τους αλλους ειδικα στην ιδια περιοχη.....

Πάντα φιλικα
και παρακαλω ενα link για το meeting  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον κόμβο Downlots2 (#14910) , σε άριστα αποτελέσματα !
Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου..

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα 16-12-2016, στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266) , παρέα με τον Vagan είχαμε ταρατσάδα μέσα στο κρύο...
Έγινε γενικό σερβις στον κόμβο. Αλλάχτηκαν 2 πινκτειλ, 1 κάθοδος lmr400 και 1 καρτα cm9. Έγινε φαιν τιουνινκ σε όλα τα πιάτα. Έγινε έλεγχος και συντήρηση στο ταρατσοπισι. Όλα λειτουργούν καλώς.!!!

Εμείς λίγο πιαστήκαμε σαν γέροι άνθρωποι, .....οπού ανεβήκαμε και ξανά κατεβήκαμε ..... φορτωμένοι το (-2 υπόγειο έως το +7, ανεμόσκαλα) .... :

Warlock (#8266) skala 16-12-2016_2.jpg Warlock (#8266) skala 16-12-2016_3.jpg

Συνεχίζουμε !!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Κώστα Myth ( #7618 ).

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.!
Συνεχίζουμε .....

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266), δημιουργήθηκαν 2 νέα bb link, με τον Θάνο sv1hfq-2 (#3805) και με τον Κώστα Myth (#7618 ).

Συνεχίζουμε .....!!!!

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.

Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link, με τον Γιώργο berdux (#2970).

Ενημερωθήκαν τα DNS και Name servers του κόμβου .....!!!! 

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266), την 22-10-2020 μαζί με τον Βαγγέλη είχαμε ταρατσάδα.!!!!

Έγινε αντικατάσταση του ταρατσοπισι, με καινουργιο RB800.
Στηθηκε το setup εξ αρχης.

Έγινε αντικατάσταση τεσσάρων cm9 καρτών, με νέες R52HN για αναβάθμιση κάποιων bb link του κόμβου σε Ν.

Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον jimis123 (#7430) . 

Ολος ο κόμβος Warlock (#8266), υποστηρίζεται πλέον από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 8 A, with 1x yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

Ξεπεράσαμε σαν .....ηλικιωμένοι άνθρωποι ...., τα κάτωθι (για να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα, έπρεπε να ανέβουμε και να ξανά κατεβουμε εξωτερική ανεμόσκαλα από το -2 υπόγειο, στον + 7 όροφο): 

Warlock (#8266) skala 22-10-2020_1.jpg Warlock (#8266) skala 22-10-2020_2.jpg Warlock (#8266) skala 22-10-2020_3.jpg

Και συνεχίζουμε !!!

Αφιερωμένα όλα αυτά ιδιαίτερα στον *NetTrapto*r τον φίλο μου !!!! 
senius 




> αλλά γενικά είσαι στην λίστα των spammer. Και μερικοί ακόμα... Άλλη δουλειά από το spam στο wind δεν έχετε ρε παλουκάρια?

----------


## pantak

> Καλησπέρα.
> Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266), την 22-10-2020 μαζί με τον Βαγγέλη είχαμε ταρατσάδα.!!!!
> 
> Έγινε αντικατάσταση του ταρατσοπισι, με καινουργιο RB800.
> Στηθηκε το setup εξ αρχης.
> 
> Έγινε αντικατάσταση τεσσάρων cm9 καρτών, με νέες R52HN για αναβάθμιση κάποιων bb link του κόμβου σε Ν.
> 
> Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον jimis123 (#7430) . 
> ...


Μπράβο σαν νεα παιδια εσεις κανατε και ασκηση

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Warlock (#8266), την 30-10-2020, μαζί με τον Βαγγέλη είχαμε και πάλι ταρατσάδα για την ολοκλήρωση εργασιών συντήρησης.!!!!

Στο νέο RB800, έγινε αναβάθμιση όλων των καρτών πλέον, με mikrotik R52Hn (όπου δεν υπήρχαν). 
Τοποθετήθηκε και mikrotik LDF.
Ενημερώθηκαν τα απέναντι bblink, όσοι είναι σε Α ακόμα, να αναβαθμιστούν και αυτοί σε Ν, με αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό από μεριάς τους.
Τοποθετήθηκαν αντικεραυνικες προστασίες στα ethernet του RB800, καθώς και προστασία εξαρτήματων *APC* υπέρτασης για την ΔΕΗ.

Στον κόμβο σε όλα τα bb link, έγινε τελικό κεντράρισμα, αν και δεν χρειάζονταν.

O κόμβος Warlock (#8266) ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες του, και ρουταρει 24/7 σε όλα του, OK.

Συνεχίζουμε ορθά την AWMN δρομολόγηση.!!

----------

